# Id?



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can anybody give me an ID on this species from this picture? Craigslist seller posted as an African Pike!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

nvm... just saw the photo - looks like a P... how much he wants for it?


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

He wants $160....because African pikes are so rare.







Anyway, if I could get an ID on him, I could get a real idea of how much he's worth. Probably not $160 though.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey mods, got my ID. Can you guys remove this thread?


----------

